# What are the best job boards in Spain?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in Spain.

Kindly regards


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

For something so specific, you are probably better looking at international specialist industry recruitment sites and filtering for Spain.

If you want to look at "generic" Spanish job sites, look at Infojobs, Jooble or any other that you can find! Don't be surprised if there are very few results though.

Otherwise, LinkedIn.


----------



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Overandout said:


> For something so specific, you are probably better looking at international specialist industry recruitment sites and filtering for Spain.
> 
> If you want to look at "generic" Spanish job sites, look at Infojobs, Jooble or any other that you can find! Don't be surprised if there are very few results though.
> 
> Otherwise, LinkedIn.


Thank you very much for your reply. I will look for jobs in Infojobs and some relevant industries nationwide. Is Spain a good country for freshers / entry level?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Jorge85 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I will look for jobs in Infojobs and some relevant industries nationwide. Is Spain a good country for freshers / entry level?


The first thing you would need to investigate is the visa requirement in order to work, I am afraid that I do not have much knowledge in this respect.

Also, I am not so familiar with the type of work you are looking for, but in general, Spain has a high level of unemployment, offers of positions regularly attract hundreds of applicants so competition is strong.

As a result, salaries are low compared to most EU countries. As a recent graduate, you may even be expected to work in "practicas" for next to nothing, or even nothing!

Sorry to be negative, but this is the situation here. But it does not mean that it is impossible of course.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

What nationality are you?


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Pesky Wesky said:


> What nationality are you?


Ooops, I can see now that I misinterpreted the flags on the OP's post! I had understood that the OP was from Mexico.


----------

